# Highest quality pizza cutter I've ever seen



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

Thank You Eric for the great Review!!

Lew


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

very nice review. I look forward to seeing the finished cutter. looks like Santa may be delivering a few o these this year..


----------



## jayman7 (Oct 20, 2008)

I have to check this out! My current pizza cutter is crap and rusts around the center bolt. I assume you can just get more of those threaded nuts at the home centers if I want several handles?


----------



## Eric_S (Aug 26, 2009)

Jayman, mine always rusted out in the center bolt as well. This one I don't think will 

I'm sure you could, however I dont know the threading on it. I have the rockler bottle stopper/corkscrew combo kit as well, that doesn't come with a threaded insert, it requires you to use a tap to thread the wood. I'll see if the pizza handle threads on it when I get a chance tomorrow, if it does, then its 3/8×16tpi threading, if not, then I'm not sure what it is lol.


----------



## Ken90712 (Sep 2, 2009)

Cool I will be picking one up this week I need a new one. Thx for the post.


----------

